# Lange und weite Allround-Hose



## whos_joe (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo. Zu der Frage gab es zwar schon einen Fred, aber leider wenig wirkliche Hilfe. 

Deshalb ist mein Anliegen, ob jemand eine Radkleidung für's Mountainbiken empfehlen kann, die nicht so eng an der Haut anliegt, und nicht aus diesem glänzenden schwulaussehenden Stoff verarbeitet ist, aber  trotzdem die gleichen wärmenden und kühlenden Eigenschaften hat. 
Bikefahren soll auch ein bisschen cool aussehen und wenn die Mädels im Frühjahr und Sommer gucken, möchte ich nicht, dass über mich getuschelt wird weil ich glänzenden Ganzkörperanzüge trage.
perfekt wäre eine Art Baggy-Pant die oberhalb weit und an den Füssen, enger geschnitten ist und oder sich regulieren lässt. 
Diese Hose sollte mind. 1-2 Taschen haben und auch im Sommer nicht zu warm zu fahren sein. 

Danke.


----------



## Robby78 (12. Januar 2007)

Solche ähnlichen Fragen wurden in letzter Zeit öfter schon abgehandelt. Wie oft wollen wir noch über "Baletthöschen und schwule Stoffe" debattieren ? . 

Bei Funktionskleidung ist die Funktion entscheidend. Lycra-Bekleidung ist ja auch bei zahlreichen anderen Sportarten in Gebrauch, da gibt es auch selten Alternativen(Laufen, Schwimmen usw.),

Wobei die "glänzenden Ganzkörperanzüge" als Funktionsunterwäsche nicht mal schlecht sind(da sieht man den Glanz eh nicht ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckl-online (12. Januar 2007)

hab ne scott atlas und bin sehr zufrieden damit

wurde aber jetzt ehrlich schon öfter besprochen

gruß


----------



## roeb (12. Januar 2007)

Ich hab auch ne Scott Atlas, bin auch sehr zufrieden. Man muss allerdings erwähnen das sie unten trotzdem noch recht weit ist für meinen Geschmack, selbst im zusammen gezurten Zustand. 

Beim Stadler gibs die gerade für 49 Eur. Klickst du hier!

Vorteil: Man kann sie im Sommer wenn es früh noch net so warm is als lange Hose nehmen und dann wenns warm wird "abzippen"  Klasse sache!

edit:
--------------
Links auf meinen Avatar hab ich die Hose an, kannst dir mal ein "kleines" Bild von machen


----------



## whos_joe (12. Januar 2007)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Solche ähnlichen Fragen wurden in letzter Zeit öfter schon abgehandelt. Wie oft wollen wir noch über "Baletthöschen und schwule Stoffe" debattieren ? .



Gar nicht! 
Die Intentionen der anderen Fragensteller - ich habe mir diese Freds gut durchgelesen - war eben so wie meine, eine funktionelle weitgeschnitte Radhose zu suchen, nicht seitenweise über schwule Stoffe und individuell subjektiv unterschiedliche Meinungen zu philophieren. 

Wenn sachlicher über die Frage "Pro und Contra" diskutiert worden wäre, hätte sich meine Frage gar nicht erst mehr aufgeworfen.

Wenn ein Mann sich sexy findet, auf seinem Rad in einem "Frauen-Body" rumzufahren, so soll er das tun... 
Genauso, gibts offenbar eine nicht zu unterschätzende Anzahl derer, die das homosexuell finden und/oder sich darin unwohl fühlen.


----------



## whos_joe (12. Januar 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Scott Atlas, bin auch sehr zufrieden. Man muss allerdings erwähnen das sie unten trotzdem noch recht weit ist für meinen Geschmack, selbst im zusammen gezurten Zustand.
> 
> Beim Stadler gibs die gerade für 49 Eur. Klickst du hier!
> 
> ...






Ich danke Dir fuer den Tipp und Deine Erfahrung. 
Die Hose sieht nicht schlecht auf dem Foto aus und für 49EUR, kann man kaum was falsch machen. 
Werd sie mir wohl kaufen.  Allerdings sehe ich gerade, dass der Stadler sie nur in XL und Grösser hat.

Kannst Du mir noch etwas dazu sagen, wie die Hose im Gesamtschnitt ausfällt ? Eher normal oder kleiner ?

Welche Grösse ist das, die Du auf dem Foto trägst ?

Ich bin c.a. 186gr. und meine Konfektion liegt normalerweise zwischen 50/52 also eher L.


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

Wenn's etwas für die härtere Gangart sein darf, dann empfehle ich die Race Face Indy Hose.

Testbericht in meinem Blog


----------



## karmakiller (12. Januar 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Scott Atlas, bin auch sehr zufrieden. Man muss allerdings erwähnen das sie unten trotzdem noch recht weit ist für meinen Geschmack, selbst im zusammen gezurten Zustand.



wenn es zu sehr stört, vielleicht fürs rechte Bein ein Deuter Pants Protector: 
http://www.unterwegs.biz/index.php?load=/auction/shopware_item.php?id=5042&:daumen: 
sieht dann aber vielleicht nicht mehr _cool_ aus


----------



## whos_joe (12. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Wenn's etwas für die härtere Gangart sein darf, dann empfehle ich die Race Face Indy Hose.






Danke fuer den Testbericht.   Die Hose sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## bofh (12. Januar 2007)

whos_joe schrieb:


> Wenn sachlicher über die Frage "Pro und Contra" diskutiert worden wäre, hätte sich meine Frage gar nicht erst mehr aufgeworfen.
> Wenn ein Mann sich sexy findet, auf seinem Rad in einem "Frauen-Body" rumzufahren, so soll er das tun...
> Genauso, gibts offenbar eine nicht zu unterschätzende Anzahl derer, die das homosexuell finden und/oder sich darin unwohl fühlen.


Wann werdet Ihr erwachsen?

Und jetzt bleib mal sachlich.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## CoreTec (12. Januar 2007)

Wie wärs denn zum Bleistift mit:

http://axo.com/

Klick ma durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enbe (13. Januar 2007)

Ich habe die hier. 

nb


----------



## Eike. (13. Januar 2007)

enbe schrieb:


> Ich habe die hier.
> 
> nb



Erst lesen, dann antworten  Es wird eine lange Hose gesucht.


----------



## enbe (14. Januar 2007)

ok 

aber ist so eine lange hose nicht etwas zu warm im sommer? für den frühling und den sommer reicht ja eine kurze.

nb


----------



## Toti (16. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mir diese geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit, passform is auch top

KLICK


----------



## Wuudi (19. Januar 2007)

Ich hab noch ein paar weitere Fotos und Detailansichten der RaceFace Hose gemacht.

Hier mit 661 Protektoren drunter:





Die weiteren Bilder gibts hier: Race   Face Indy Pant


----------



## ScottErda (20. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mir heute die Hose
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...10ca1ccbeec&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=28

gekauft.

Morgen wenns nicht mehr so stürmt wie heute wird sie getestet!

Gruß Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Januar 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Scott Atlas, bin auch sehr zufrieden. Man muss allerdings erwähnen das sie unten trotzdem noch recht weit ist für meinen Geschmack, selbst im zusammen gezurten Zustand.



Yep. Aus diesem Grunde ist meine auch unten rechts eingerissen. Halt öfter mal am Kettenblatt hängen geblieben. 
Die Scott Atlas 2 in 1 kann enger gezurt.


----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2007)

Schau mal was ich grad gefunden hab. Ob die was taugt weis ich net aber sie sieht auf jeden Fall geil aus und hat für den Sommer abzippbare Hosenbeine.


----------



## Radlerschorsch (21. Januar 2007)

Hi, 
die Platzangst taugt auf jeden Fall was! Fahre die seit einem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden! 
Der Stoff ist sehr robust, ist eben eine Freeride-Hose. Am Bein sind seitlich noch lange Belüftungsöffnungen eingearbeitet, die per Reißverschluss zu schließen sind. Die Beinweite kann sehr gut reguliert werden (per Klett), so dass da nichts hängen bleibt. Für 2007 gibt's auch ein neues Modell! Hier


----------



## rp001 (4. Februar 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schau mal was ich grad gefunden hab. Ob die was taugt weis ich net aber sie sieht auf jeden Fall geil aus und hat für den Sommer abzippbare Hosenbeine.


da sind aber noch die 2006 Modelle, die leider nicht mehr zu bekommen sind. 
in wenigen Tagen kommen die aktuellen Platzangst - Sachen, die werden aber erst in 03.07 zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2007)

Bundeswehrhose: 15â¬
Dann eine Radunterhose drunter: Top! 
Fahre so den gnazen Winter meine Touren und sonstiges... bestens.


----------



## calli-madferit (4. Februar 2007)

alte levis jeans an und feddig


----------



## Korgano (5. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mir die Gore Profi II Windstopper Hose besorgt. Die sieht nicht wie ein Balletthöschen aus. Gestern bei ca. 6-7 Grad mit langer Unterhose war die Hose genau richtig. Wie es im Sommer ist oder wenns noch Kälter ist weiß ich nicht. Hosenbeine sind auf jeden Fall abzippbar.


----------



## mister Ti (5. Februar 2007)

calli-madferit schrieb:


> alte levis jeans an und feddig



Mussde dir aber die Knie gut einvaselieren weil die scheuern so schön beim Fahren.
Sorry, bin hier wohl in derShuttle & Downhill Fraktion gelandet.
...und feddich.


----------



## Jocki (5. Februar 2007)

whos_joe schrieb:


> Hallo. Bikefahren soll auch ein bisschen cool aussehen und wenn die Mädels im Frühjahr und Sommer gucken, möchte ich nicht, dass über mich getuschelt wird weil ich glänzenden Ganzkörperanzüge trage.
> perfekt wäre eine Art Baggy-Pant die oberhalb weit und an den Füssen, enger geschnitten ist und oder sich regulieren lässt. < Das geht aus Stylegründen schon mal gar nicht- da siehste dann erst recht aus wie ein Clown.
> 
> Danke.




Tja schwierige Frage, für 100 % Coolness und Funktion hast Du in meinen Augen nur zwei Möglichkeiten. 

Erstens: Du besorgst Dir einen anständigen Freerider, passende Shorts plus Schienbein/Knieschoner. Das hält immer warm und sieht wirklich cool aus. Problem, damit musst Du auch wirklich gut fahren können( sonst is es wieder uncool)

Möglichkeit zwei: Du trainierst ordentlich, so dass sogar Lycra richtig cool an Dir aussieht und die Mädels anfangen zu sabbern wenn sie dich sehen.
(aber dann das volle Programm: Beine rasieren, schön bräunen usw..)
Vorteil: Wenn Du länger als eine Stunde sportlich fährst ist Lycra das einzig wahre!
Nachteil: Du musst mindestens so schnell fahren können wie Du aussiehst!!

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst: Die kombination aus ner lycra radhose und dünnen shorts oder ner Trekkinghose darüber funktioniert schon am besten.
Wichtig ist das der Bund gut sitzt. Am besten hat der Bund der Überhose Silikonpunkte an der Innenseite. Sonst rutscht sie auf dem glatten Lycra sehr schnell nach unten. 
Im sommer wird die Kombi allerdings sehr warm, dafür gibt es dann Bikeunterwäsche mit integriertem Sitzpolster da ist der Stoff luftiger.
Dünne Stoffe sind auch sehr wichtig, sonst fällt die Tretbewegung schwer.

Gore Bikewear hat einige Hosen im Programm die Dir gefallen könnten- das Zeug ist auch ganz gut.
Ansonsten schau Dich mal im freeridebereich um, da gibts so einiges.
Es gibt auch ein paar kleine Firmen die Fahrradkuriere ausstatten, die Sachen sehen auch meist sehr lässig aus.


----------



## rex_sl (6. Februar 2007)

ich kauf einfach fjall raven trekkinghosen. wenn die fürs wandern taugen, dann auch zum mtb fahren. haben doppelten hintern und doppelte knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (9. Februar 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Scott Atlas, bin auch sehr zufrieden. Man muss allerdings erwähnen das sie unten trotzdem noch recht weit ist für meinen Geschmack, selbst im zusammen gezurten Zustand.
> 
> Beim Stadler gibs die gerade für 49 Eur. Klickst du hier!
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp! Hab ich gleich gekauft. Ist vielleicht nicht die beste aller Radhosen aber für den Preis voll in Ordnung.


----------

